# hi im new ttc no 4



## violet 73

hi everyone im ttc no 4 was on depo & it wore of nov 05 so been ttc for 10 months now . violet x :cry:


----------



## Jase

ello and welcome
look! juggling :juggle:


----------



## violet 73

thanx jase are you pregnant or ttc ? violet x :)


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hi violet welcome to babyandbump.com hope to chat to you soon good luck ttc sending loads of baby dust your way xxxxx


----------



## Layla

Hi violet

Jase is my hubby, we are TTC number 4 too!

good luck, hope you get your BFP soon

xxx


----------



## violet 73

sorry didn,t relise good luck & hope you get your bfp soon . violet x


----------



## violet 73

thanx spunky cup cake i think i need plenty of baby dust as i can,t see myself getting pregnant anytime soon because of the evil depo still trying to get out of my system . violet x :cry:


----------



## ~*~*Cat*~*~

Welcome im Cat TTC#2 wishing you loads of baby dust, and good luck.


----------



## violet 73

thanx catherine good luck on ttc , loads of babydust for you good luck . violet x


----------



## MrsE

Hi Violet :yipee: 

Good Luck TTC, hope you get a speedy BFP now you have our support.

Take Care

Cx


----------



## HB

_Hi Violet!
Welcome to BabyandBump!!
Hope evil Depo gets out of your system soon so you can get your BFP!!

xox_


----------



## violet 73

thanx mrs E and congratulations on your bfp and here is lots of baby glue . violet x


----------



## violet 73

thanx hayley i hope so to , as im not getting any younger LOL . violet x :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Violet, Welcome to Baby&Bump!


----------



## Caroline

Hello Violet and welcome to babyandbump. Best of luck ttc hope you get a BFP soon. Sending you loads of baby dust, Caroline XXX


----------



## Tam

Hello Violet :hi:

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a speedy BFP!! xx

:dust:


----------



## violet 73

thanx everyone for making me feel so welcomed . violet x :D


----------

